# Switch automatico APC 220v como lo convierto a 110vac



## porrascarlos80 (Ago 12, 2015)

buenas

tengo 2 switches automaticos APC . Uno funciona con 110V(SUO42X163 ) y el otro viene para 220VacSUO45X163 .

viendo las tarjetas veo que son identicas?

quiero convertir el de 220 a que funcione como 110vac.


adjunto fotos de ambos.

alguna idea como hacerlo?  conozco muy poco de electronica pero me gusta mucho.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2015)

Usa un autotransformador 110 a 220 

http://mlb-s1-p.mlstatic.com/13955-MLB2957094345_072012-F.jpg


----------



## porrascarlos80 (Ago 13, 2015)

Gracias por la sugerencia sin embargo usar un autotransformador ingresa perdidas, calentamiento y ocuparia 3, se hace costoso.

teniendo 2 switches identicos en la tarjeta porque sera que uno funciona a 110 y el otro a 220 es la pregunta, sera algo del eeprom  o chip de configuracion?


saludos,


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2015)

Será de la fuente de alimentación. Dependiendo del caso pude que sea universal y sea el mismo equipo.


----------



## porrascarlos80 (Ago 13, 2015)

ya lo probe, conecto la version 110v a el tomacorriente 110v y funciona excelente.  conecto la version 220v a 110v y no funciona, pero lo conecte a 220v y si funciona.

tengo planeado hacer un intercambio de ese pd745-001c de la version 110v a la 220 a ver si varia el resultado.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2015)

Entonces seguramente tendrás que cambiar los transformadores que se ven en la parte inferior de las fotos.
Si son por ejemplo 220 a 12V tendrás que buscar uno de 110V a 12. Según como estén construidos a lo mejor los puedes modificar.

En cualquier caso me resulta raro que no usen una fuente conmutada. No tengo claro al 100% que los trafos sean de la fuente.


----------



## porrascarlos80 (Ago 13, 2015)

tengo fotos en alta definicion disponibles , las puedo enviar al correo si quieren colaborarme y comparar.  lamentablemente los transformadores que se ven en la version 110v no tienen ningun numero o codigo, mientras los de la version 220v si los tienen.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 13, 2015)

porrascarlos80 dijo:


> tengo fotos en alta definicion disponibles , las puedo enviar al correo si quieren colaborarme y comparar.  lamentablemente los transformadores que se ven en la version 110v no tienen ningun numero o codigo, mientras los de la version 220v si los tienen.



Comprime las fotos con Winrar o Winzip y las subes al Foro


----------



## porrascarlos80 (Ago 13, 2015)

Fotos adjuntas!


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 13, 2015)

Fijate si no tiene ya contemplada la posibilidad de 110/220 mediante el cambio de algún puente en la plaqueta. 
Algunos modelos de equipos vienen asi y lo identifica en la serigrafía de componentes. 
Por otro lado, el transformador tiene punto medio en el primario ya que es de 110+110 vca

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 13, 2015)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Fijate si no tiene ya contemplada la posibilidad de 110/220 mediante el cambio de algún puente en la plaqueta.
> Algunos modelos de equipos vienen asi y lo identifica en la serigrafía de componentes.
> *Por otro lado, el transformador tiene punto medio en el primario ya que es de 110+110 vca*
> 
> ...



¿ Que notaste para llegar a esa conclusión ?


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 13, 2015)

Lo del transformador NO es una afirmación, solo una cosa a verificar. Hay equipos que traen un doble primario y de esa manera contemplan 110 y 220 vca de alimentación con un puente en la plaqueta. 
NO se si este es el caso. 

No quise confundir a nadie. 

Ver que funcion cumplen R61 y R58 en el de 110 v. 

Que modelo es el equipo??

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## porrascarlos80 (Ago 13, 2015)

"contemplada la posibilidad de 110/220 mediante el cambio de algún puente en la plaqueta."

tendre que sacar la placa y tomarle foto .

"el transformador tiene punto medio en el primario ya que es de 110+110 vca"
perdon por mi ignorancia , las 2 versiones se ven igual. eso de punto medio  no lo entiendo.

Modelos:

SUO42X163  = 110vac
SUO45X163  = 120vac


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 13, 2015)

Modelo???
Puede que esté el circuito en Internet.


----------



## porrascarlos80 (Ago 13, 2015)

Juan Jose, ahi te puse los modelos

SUO42X163 
SUO45X163 

gracias por la ayuda a todos!


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 13, 2015)

Buscando........... 

Suerte en tu investigación. saludos

Juan José.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2015)

Veo que las placas tienen como una docena de díodos rectificadores y dos transformadores (además de otros dos que parecen de data ) , así que es de múltiples tensiones de alimentación , voto por el :


----------



## porrascarlos80 (Ago 13, 2015)

Fotos de las placas!



en zip adjuntas


----------

